# Anyone want to write up a winterization guide?



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

If anyone wants to write up a full comprehensive LT/GT winterization/storage guide then it would be truly appreciated.
If good enough it will be changed to a "sticky" post and become part of tf.com permanent archive. 

Thanks to all!

Andy


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Move south young man move south.......no winterization needed. Today was mid 70's, nice and sunny, and I finished cutting my one field with the homemade ATV mower deck.


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Funny you should ask......I just winterized my Sabre today.

1 go under the tree and start tractor
2 turn off fuel
3 wait till it quits
4 Remove key
5 Remove battery
6 Look at how bad it is rusting from living outside under a tree.
7 Feel sorry for it
8 Go in garage and find an old tarp
9 Cover tractor with the tarp.
10 Take battery and go in the garage


----------



## Adamr88 (Sep 16, 2003)

I will look to see it there is anything we could copy and past out of a manual.

Adam


----------



## Adamr88 (Sep 16, 2003)

Here's one I found out of a JD manual

Preparing Machine for Storage 
1. Repair any worn or damaged parts. Replace parts if necessary. Tighten loose hardware. 

2. Repair scratched or chipped metal surfaces to prevent rust. 

3. Clean under the deck and remove grass and debris from inside chute and bagger. 

4. Wash the machine and apply wax to metal and plastic surfaces. 

5. Run machine for five minutes to dry belts and pulleys. 

6. Apply light coat of engine oil to pivot and wear points to prevent rust. 

7. Lubricate grease points. 

8. Check tire pressure. 

Preparing Fuel and Engine For Storage 
Fuel: 
If you have been using "Stabilized Fuel", add stabilized fuel to tank until the tank is full. 

NOTE: Filling the fuel tank reduces the amount of air in the fuel tank and helps reduce deterioration of fuel. 

If you are not using "Stabilized Fuel": 

1. Park tractor safely in a well-ventilated area. 

NOTE: Try to anticipate the last time the tractor will be used for the season so very little fuel is left in the fuel tank. 

2. Turn on engine and allow to run until it runs out of fuel. 

3. Turn key to OFF position. 

IMPORTANT: Avoid damage! Stale fuel can produce varnish and plug carburetor components and affect engine performance. 

· Add fuel conditioner or stabilizer to fresh fuel before filling tank. 



4. Mix fresh fuel and fuel stabilizer in separate container. Follow stabilizer instructions for mixing. 

5. Fill fuel tank with stabilized fuel. 

6. Run engine for a few minutes to allow fuel mixture to circulate through carburetor. 

Engine: 
Engine storage procedure should be used when vehicle is not to be used for longer than 60 days. 

1. Change engine oil and filter while engine is warm. 

2. Service air filter if necessary. 

3. Clean debris from engine air intake screen. 

4. Remove spark plugs. Put 30 mL (1 oz.) of clean engine oil in cylinders. 

5. Install spark plugs, but DO NOT connect spark plug wires. 

6. Start the engine and run for approximately five seconds to allow oil to be distributed. 

7. Clean the engine and engine compartment. 

8. Remove battery. 

9. Clean the battery and battery posts. Check the electrolyte level. 

10. Close fuel shut-off valve, if your machine is equipped. 

11. Store the battery in a cool, dry place where it will not freeze. 

NOTE: The stored battery should be recharged every 90 days. 

12. Charge the battery. 

13. Store the vehicle in a dry, protected place. If vehicle is stored outside, put a waterproof cover over it. 

Removing Machine From Storage 
1. Check tire pressure. 

2. Check engine oil level. 

3. Check battery electrolyte level. Charge battery if necessary. 

4. Install battery. 

5. Check spark plug gap. Install and tighten plugs to specified torque. 

6. Lubricate all grease points. 

7. Open fuel shut-off valve, if your machine is equipped. 

8. Run the engine 5 minutes without the mower or any attachments running to allow oil to be distributed throughout engine. 

9. Be sure all shields and guards or deflectors are in place.


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

I bought my Sabre in 99 is it time to clean the deck? I was thinking that maybe next year I should sharpen the blades.
Rodster
arty:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I think what Adamr88 posted is worthy of the sticky. It is something that should be practiced every fall whether you are either putting your tractor up for storage or plan on using it throughout the winter to blow or plow snow.

I'd like to add this, if you plan on using it in the winter to plow of blow snow, it would be safe to remove the foam precleaner from your air filter as there is little or no dust created during the process of these duties, it also allows an improved air intake for the carb. 

As a side note, the best way that I have found to clean the foam precleaner is to wash it out in a bucket of water and car wash or liquid dish detergent. Rinse with fresh water, wring out and allow to air dry. When reinstalling, apply several drops of motor oil and squeeze to distribute throughout the foam. Ring out any excess and reinstall.

I fashioned a 2' length of steel break line to my blow gun so I could reach the obscure areas when blowing off the tractor and mower. This allows you to keep your face away from any blow back that might occur.


----------

